# (Another) New Job



## knyfeknerd

So, things weren't as great at my last "new" job, so I continued searching and finally got in at a great spot about a mile from my house. I'm at The Ballantyne Hotel http://www.theballantynehotel.com/index.cfm it's a peach. The Prez stayed here last year during the DNC. I've never been employed at a hotel, so it's nice to get my foot in the proverbial door after 20+ years in the glamorous foodservice industry. 
I'm working the line at the restaurant http://www.gallery-restaurant.com/ check it out.
It sucks being the FNG, but I'm really happy to be here. The crew of guys are very welcoming and encouraging. They try hard to help me out through service and lift me up instead of letting me fall down on my station. It's nice to be somewhere that people aren't trying to throw you under the bus from day one. There's no insane yelling no matter how busy, it seems to keep a pretty even tempo. 
I've never worked in a kitchen like this before. No egos, just people doing their jobs well. I'm digging the food as well too. We are able to (for real) use local ingredients and don't have to be tied to any giant foodservice company.
For the 1st time ever I'm offered benefits, 401k, life and health insurance, and a BIGGIE -short term disability. This means I could get the surgery for my Carpal Tunnel and take the necessary time off for recovery. 
Damn it feels good to be a line cook.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Congratulations! Glad to hear you've landed in a good spot.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Congrats Chris. Hope this one goes well for you. Being a mile from work must be nice too.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I would also like to add: How nice it is to NOT have some douchey FOH manager who thinks he's the chef screaming at you and telling the whole kitchen how bad they suck. 
Last night a couple of the servers came up to me after service and apologized for being too pushy or demanding! 
What?
Seriously? That was pushy?
I've never had a server apologize for asking for food.
Crazy talk.


----------



## Dream Burls

That's great Chris. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Von blewitt

Nice looking place! Good luck!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Nice dude, congrats.


----------



## Mrmnms

I wish you continued success and a place you can call "home" close to home.


----------



## chinacats

Congratz Chris, the Ballantyne is sweet!


----------



## don

Congrats on the new gig. Sounds like a great place to be at.


----------



## Miles

That sounds like a really sweet gig! Congrats!


----------



## kalaeb

Congrats. It is always nice to work in a nice even tempo and even tempered kitchen. Best of luck on the new venture.


----------



## panda

^5 culinary fist bump


----------



## wilburh

I looked up the links - My kind of place! Can't afford to go there but hey, what's that got to do with it......

Short of not having to work, a good job that you like puts you ahead of most.


----------



## Dardeau

Congratulations, and good luck.


----------



## kpeddie2010

nice bro... congratz what service you work? Breakfast, lunch, dinner? and if you dont mind how many covers you guys do on a average?
i just wanna compare to my hotel kitchen... I work at Disney Aulani at the signature restaurant AMA AMA as the dinner saute cook. been Killer that past year and only getting busier.


----------



## kpeddie2010

plus our hotel has like 1050 rooms. so the guest occupance gets to be around 3600 during busy times and can go well over 4000 guest so. it gets crazy...


----------



## NO ChoP!

How are the "politics"? In a CC, you have a hierarchy of management so obese that it hinders performance. The top dogs are often completely out of touch with the day to days, yet they can make changes that affect you on a whim. It can be difficult to create a bubble and stay focused only on your job.


----------



## pumbaa

knyfeknerd said:


> So, things weren't as great at my last "new" job, so I continued searching and finally got in at a great spot about a mile from my house. I'm at The Ballantyne Hotel http://www.theballantynehotel.com/index.cfm it's a peach. The Prez stayed here last year during the DNC. I've never been employed at a hotel, so it's nice to get my foot in the proverbial door after 20+ years in the glamorous foodservice industry.
> I'm working the line at the restaurant http://www.gallery-restaurant.com/ check it out.
> It sucks being the FNG, but I'm really happy to be here. The crew of guys are very welcoming and encouraging. They try hard to help me out through service and lift me up instead of letting me fall down on my station. It's nice to be somewhere that people aren't trying to throw you under the bus from day one. There's no insane yelling no matter how busy, it seems to keep a pretty even tempo.
> I've never worked in a kitchen like this before. No egos, just people doing their jobs well. I'm digging the food as well too. We are able to (for real) use local ingredients and don't have to be tied to any giant foodservice company.
> For the 1st time ever I'm offered benefits, 401k, life and health insurance, and a BIGGIE -short term disability. This means I could get the surgery for my Carpal Tunnel and take the necessary time off for recovery.
> Damn it feels good to be a line cook.



Congrats man, I too am looking at getting into a hotel, courtesy of Panda. Get that surgery before its too late, and now you are close to home the saving in gas money will be insane.


----------



## MadMel

congratulations and well done!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Thanks for all the well wishes guys. To answer a few questions:
I work dinner service, starting on Garde-Manger, but worked sautee my stage night and it was nutz! 
The hotel has 200 rooms.
There are 3 kitchens: The restaurant kitchen which services the dining room and restaurant bar(duh), I think it seats 150? Also serves room service, the spa, the pool, the golf course, the Lodge and a separate property called The Aloft hotel. The restaurant kitchen is open 24/7/365.
There is a banquet kitchen for in-house parties and off-site catering.
And the pastry kitchen.
As far as politics, etc. -nope, no problems here. The exec. is a good guy from Australia. He's very hands-on and spends a lot of time producing and coordinating banquets. The Chef de Cuisine is da man. He can show anyone up at any spot in the kitchen. He was saucier/poissonnier at The Ritz in Philly for like 9 years and is a total badass, but is a great teacher and very down-to-earth. I hear he kills it if you get the chance to watch him work sautee for the night. 
The 2 Sous' for the restaurant are very good, very smart and so freaking thorough. All the guys that work dinner with me rule. They have set the bar high. Even the young culinary students are just way too good. I'm getting shown up by kids that are 17 years younger than me. 
It feels weird to go home happy. I'm very fortunate to be here.
Damn, I haven't even told you about how good the food is!
And I get 22 days of PTO my first year!


----------



## pumbaa

So Kelly is still the CDC? That dude has worked there for years, and yes he is a badass.


----------



## Crothcipt

wow man hope it keep on giving just as much as you are saying. congratz on the new position.


----------



## jai

401k as in 401 thousand dollers per year
***.


----------



## Chef Doom

Dammit, I was just in Charlotte for a long ass layover too. I just found out about this thread today. Maybe next time.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

That's awesome, grats. Seems like you have finally found a place worthy of you  plus with the benefits to boot, win win! 

Hope things continue to go well for you there


----------

